# Pregnant donkey update



## GlacierRidge (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't get to check her milk last night because of a family emergency, spent most of the night in the ICU. My husband took care of the animals. Tonight, however, I brought Kochia in like normal, and her bag is full and tight. Her nipples are as well. Unlike normal, it was very easy to get milk out of her, and usually it's a very watery white. Tonight it was VERY white....MILK white! If I remember right, it goes from the watery white to a sticky yellow, then to milk white...right? Possible I missed the sticky yellow part. However, she's still pretty round, and eating normally. I took photos of her earlier, have not put them on the computer yet, I will yet tonight and post some.

Kochia may just give my family some joy now...... my 47 year old aunt died tragically, drowned in her swimming pool late yesterday afternoon. It was a small pool and just unbelievable how something like this could happen. She was "brought back to life" but was on life support until everything shut down early this morning. She left behind two sons, her parents, fiancee, and all of the rest of us....and now the joy of a new life may just ease a little of the pain... anyway...... a glimpse into my life.....

I will post pics in a little while!

Angie


----------



## GlacierRidge (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's pics from earlier today... she's still eating and acting normally....so maybe not tonight......


----------



## GlacierRidge (Sep 1, 2008)

She foaled a filly at 3:45 this morning.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, wow, you must be exhausted! Congrats on the new baby, I hope momma and baby are doing well.

I am so sorry to hear about your aunt. I can only imagine what a mind-numbing shock it must be to all of you to have lost her like this.

I will be praying for all of you.

Karen


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck with the new baby! Can't wait to see pics. (Sorry about your Aunt.)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2008)

Angie, I am so sorry to hear about your Aunt. I know only to well (from last April) how hard it is to lose a family member you were close too. (in my case, my brother who lived with us for 35 years, and was 54 yrs old) it hurts so much, but time and wonderful memories do help, but you never forget. (((hugs)))

CONGRATULATIONS...on a wonderful bouncing baby girl. Isnt it almost ironic..you had your foal the day you lost your aunt, and we have a mini billy goat, who we had been waiting for for weeks to be born within hours of finding my brother. They do say God works in mysterious ways. Cant wait to see pics of the new long-awaited baby ( I think I can safely say long awaited from everyone on this forum.






) Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby. Hope to see pictures soon. Bet she is a cutie.

Very sorry to hear about your aunt. You are in my prayers.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry I don't have time to post these in photobucket right now then link them all here, so I hope this is ok. I have them in a photo album, this link should take you there! http://picasaweb.google.com/mygrullablue/B...key=we1j1ROG1uM

You can click on each one for a larger view! The daddy is a 32" brown jack. Not being familiar with donkey foal coats...I was SURE I had a brown foal by the foaling pics! Even all the horses we've had born here, I knew the colors right away! Even when they were wet! So once she was up, nursing, placenta out, and dipped navel, I went back inside for an hour or two nap....and you can imagine I was quite surprised to come out to a dry, gray foal! I don't care, but originally when I posted, I posted we had a chocolate/brown filly...so I edited that out later on when I saw her dry, and matching mom!

Vet's been out, all's well, IgG is great, it was a textbook foaling..... we can't be happier (well, I'll be a little happier with some sleep!)

Thanks for the kind words...it's been a really rough coupla days. My girl musta known we needed a distraction! And what a cute, sweet, and ever-so-friendly distraction she is!

Angie


----------



## GlacierRidge (Sep 1, 2008)

Just an interesting tidbit....I know all mares/donkeys are different..... my girl ate normally all the way thru....and never did "flatten out" on her sides. She was always pretty wide, up until the end. My husband was up until 1:30 this morning, and peeked at the cam up until then, and she was fine, and eating, and acting normal as any other night. By 2:30 when I got up, she was obviously in 1st stage labor....I threw a tape in the VCR and even taped it all......birth, baby's first steps....had the tape running until it ran out (forgot to shut it off!). But I knew it was coming soon (I figured it would be tonight!) because of the change in her milk....due to being at the hospital much of the night before, I never did check her at all....so not sure what I missed....but it surely doesn't matter now anyway!

Angie


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW JENNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew when I read her milk went to white you would have a baby soon!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your Aunt.







Congrats on the little girl!!

The pictures are wonderful, so great to have everything on film.

What will you name the new addition?


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 1, 2008)

So Cute! Good luck!


----------

